# Atlantis underwater Camera



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

oh man, I'm in trouble. 
I borrowed a 3-4 year old BRAND NEW Atlantis AUW555 from my brother in law last week for the first ice. It was working awesome, then went blank after about 5 minutes. The Panning Camera (Lights and camera) had developed a leak of some kind and had water in it. It would no longer work. 
I have e-mailed Atlantis 2 times with no response. The phone # goes to porn advertisements. I called the Fax # to see and a lady answered it and knows nothing about Atlantis Camera. 

Does anyone out there have any suggestions? I broke the news to him yesterday and he was cool about it but.....I am responsible for it so I need to get it fixed.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the atlantis the $99 camera, and it is just about all yellow in color? There has been quite a bit of complantes about those.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Try writing them an e-mail and see what happens. Attached is a link to their contacts. Doesn't look like they have a phone # judt a fax.

http://www.atlantiscamera.com/contact.html


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I have emailed them 2 times already. No, POP, he said this one was on sale for $379.00


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Though I know little about this company and there line stuff I would like get this if you can not get it replaced.I just maybe fix it.if it is not sealed as most are. the camera is sealed as to water proof it( as it has go under water)and I may not be able fix that part. the TV ( monitor ) if that be part on bum just might.only if it be a $395 thing. as if $99 as other say throw it away.shipping to me be more then it worth.on what you said it be to much for me to go on. just whats got water in it. likely camera and if so the seal was letting water leak in it.I maybe able cut it open and try fix it.or replace it.but be ware that cost lot more then $99 bucks if can find one at all.most these are a sealed unit with no thought to fix if they go just replace them.well let me know on this. I be only one that be interested in it if not working.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you can get a different camera that will work for it, go to e-bay. They have tons of listings for just cameras and cable. (Not necessarily for Atlantis cameras, but many other brands.) You can probrably replace it for around $50. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will get with my brother in law and see what he says. I'll keep you posted


----------

